# Burlite of Birmingham



## dnc1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I found these Burlite brake calipers yesterday.
I understand that they were a forerunner of the ubiquitous GB brakes on classic lightweights of the late 40's to mid 50's.
Does anyone have knowledge or experience of any marques they were fitted on?
They're in very good condition and still have their ally brake block holders......


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 26, 2017)

I searched Burlite on Classic Rendevous google groups, with 6 hits, as follows: 

Burlite hubs needed
_Needing a few specific components for a build coming up. A 27.2 Titan Seatpost that has the name "titan" engraved into the post, I set of Burlite Hubs with the raised centre/fixed free and a CLB Professional brakset or calipers only.   _

Rare parts
_Then there are these Schwinn Webb brakes, prewar, to be outfitted on early Schwinn Paramounts._
_http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2012/12/schwinn-webb-brakes.html_
_Monitor Super Cam brakes(prewar British)- found on this 1937ish Sunbeam._
_http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2012/11/1937-sunbeam.html_
_and there was also a british prewar aluminum brake called the Bantal that was of the Delta cam design. and the Burlite. . . ._

Long-reach brakes
_As for brakes the GB Hiduminium was popular because it was , I think, the first British alloy brake caliper that I came across, although at the same time there were some similarly sized but less angular calipers such as Strata, and Burlite. By 1952/3 I remember that the French ALP brake (CLB) was trending, followed fairly quickly by such Italian brakes as Balilla and Universal. Mafac Racer brakes were still rare at that time.
_
Hetchins 1939
_Will be very interesting what this sells for. Burlite Brum brake caliphers (sic)_

Claude Butler 1948
_I am nearing the completion of the restoration, of my 1948 Claud Butler, International Club and and still need
a nice pair of G.B. Hiduminium Brake Levers, and a 27.2 x 200m.m. seat post.
On the Brake lever front, I could probably use G.B. Coureur
 levers or even Burlite, if they were ever made for 15/16"/24m.m. drop bars
Most grateful for any input or help
_
50 Magnum Opus
_Anyone on the list have an inch pitch drive train, chainset with rear cog and chain from the late 1940s to early 50s they would consider selling or put in trade. Starting to gather a parts group for my 1950 Magnum Opus Phase One to get ready for Cirque 2013. Also seeking a set of Harden Bacon slicers or complete Bacon Slicer wheelset or Burlite Wheelset set up for a fixed/free build. 
_
I'm guessing this is just what you were looking for....


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks @bulldog1935.
I'll have to find a suitable frame for them. I knew they were good quality parts, I really couldn't believe it when I opened that bag on Sunday morning!
I may fit them on my latest project, I may not. I'm in two minds at the moment.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 26, 2017)

you're welcome - looks like it would be really awesome if you could find a hub set
Found this on Peter Underwood's site
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/burlite.html - date and everything


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> you're welcome - looks like it would be really awesome if you could find a hub set
> Found this on Peter Underwood's site
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/burlite.html - date and everything
> View attachment 682861



Hubs would be cool. 
Wish I had found the levers too. As you can see from the above drawing that you posted, the handlebar clamps are also cast aluminium and integral with the 'hooded' section.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 27, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Hubs would be cool.
> Wish I had found the levers too. As you can see from the above drawing that you posted, the handlebar clamps are also cast aluminium and integral with the 'hooded' section.



saw the levers on CR - that's some serious reinforcement.  Having those would be a coup





and more from the Midlands, this is a Birmingham reel (Reuben Heaton & Sons, still in business today)


----------

